# The new playground



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

So we managed to buy a Java tree for a pretty good price, and so we finally have a cockatiel approved playground for them to spend some time out of the cage with us 

It was happily occupied when we finished setting it up. Took some pictures for the happy occasion


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow what an awesome playgym and gorgeous birds!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, that's spectacular! Such a pretty design and structure. Those birdies sure look happy!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Wish I could get one of those, although I think it'd be a bit much for one bird, lol.
Gorgeous birds and it seems that they definitely love the new tree!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! I love it, and the birds are beautiful


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

I counted them to see if all eight of them were there and sure enough, they _all_ are on the playground. That's nice that they all like it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, that is so nice! They all seem so happy!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Thanks all 
They do really like it, but it was a bit difficult for them to navigate around it, so we made some bridges and they're all merrily getting on with their daily squabels 
It's a parrot size really. Though luckily they're used to Java branches because that's all they have in their cage too. Really lovely stuff, nigh indestructable, especially for a cockatiel. Easy to clean too.

@KTyne, this is a medium size (I know...) but the small ones can go on tables or cabinets or so. It could be a lovely place for a single cockatiel


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is such a nice gym! I bet they'll want to just hang there all day! How fun! They are so beautiful btw!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Shotoetoe said:


> Thanks all
> They do really like it, but it was a bit difficult for them to navigate around it, so we made some bridges and they're all merrily getting on with their daily squabels
> It's a parrot size really. Though luckily they're used to Java branches because that's all they have in their cage too. Really lovely stuff, nigh indestructable, especially for a cockatiel. Easy to clean too.
> 
> @KTyne, this is a medium size (I know...) but the small ones can go on tables or cabinets or so. It could be a lovely place for a single cockatiel


Oooh, I didn't know that! I will have to see about finding one.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

That is great! I'd love something like that for my two, and I'm sure they would love it! 

All your birds are beautiful! I don't know what I'd do with that many, haha! Especially when they start talking and singing!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a really neat playstand !!! And your birds are so gorgeous such pretty mutations!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

That's great, they all look so happy on it!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> That's a really neat playstand !!! And your birds are so gorgeous such pretty mutations!


Thank you 
We currently have:
girls:
Grey (Liara)
Pearled (Kasumi)
Lutino Pearled (Aleena)
Pied Cinnamon Pearled Yellowcheek (Aria)
Cinnamon Whiteface (Morinth)
boys:
Cinnamon (Wrex)
Whiteface Lutino (Kaiden)
Whiteface (Kenji)

We'd like to get another girl, either a platinum or pearled whiteface, but that brings me to...



Malorey said:


> That is great! I'd love something like that for my two, and I'm sure they would love it!
> 
> All your birds are beautiful! I don't know what I'd do with that many, haha! Especially when they start talking and singing!


Good lord yes, they can make quite the noise. Now we keep them in an appartment but so far we haven't gotten any complains yet. It's actually the girls that are the worst. They scream for attention from us, while the boy usually squable a bit and have some sing-offs. That's fine though, we never get bored of the Star wars or Kill Bill theme, and any lady that visits us gets flattered from the wolf whistling 

Now that they can come along with us on the playtree, the noise has lowered substantially. I suppose before it wasn't always that easy to give them all the attention they want :wacko:


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like fun! Your birds are beautiful btw :3


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Heehee, we took some more pictures today as they were being adorable on the tree


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I love the new pics! I have seven (soon to be nine) tiels and I am thinking I must get one of these for them! You have gorgeous birds and take amazing photos


----------



## muiiKii (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! impressed! they are very beautiful!!! i am so jealous! and Glico too...


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

2 more pictures in combination with the cage.
They seem to enjoy themselves on there . Yesterday they were having free time while I was busy working with polymer clay. When I went to check up on them (they're in the same room, but behind a separation wall) I noticed the love couple was missing. 

Suddenly I get greeted by the two of them walking from underneat the cabinet. The two of them decided to go on a little stroll, silly birds!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, they just look so happy on there!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in love with all the pictures of your beautiful tiels and their nice new play gym tree.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow lovely pics


----------

